# anyone else on robinul?



## Photolizard (Sep 13, 2002)

i was wondering if anyone else out there has tried this medication? it seems to work very well for me. just wanted to compare notes on what it is like to take it daily vs. as needed.e


----------



## cuzi (Jan 17, 2003)

I have been on Robinul Forte for several years now. It has worked fairly well for me (5 on a 1-10 scale), maybe 6. I took one pill in the morning, unless I had to fly that day, then I took two. When taking two, I would suffer from an extremely dry mouth, hands, eyes, etc. However, this was better than the alternative. I never took the drug on an 'as needed' basis, but took it daily. I have been off the drug now for about a month as I am trying Lotronex and seeing how it works. I have taken 2-3 pills 'as needed' this past month while trying the Lotro when I knew I would be in 'important' situations where I knew a bathroom wasn't readily available. Hope this helps.


----------

